# fisher polycaster 3 beep error



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

1 year old fisher polycaster sander installed it and i'm getting a 3 beep error (3 Conveyor Over Current Over 70 amps for up to 3 seconds. Conveyor Chain is stalled. Anyone have this problem and know the typical fixes for it.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

looks like conveyor motor is bad would this give the 3 beep error....sander is empty so wouldn't be an overload problem. Gonna take off the leads of the motor and hook it up to a power pack it should spin if its good i'm guessing...if it doesn't then motor went bad?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Just disconnect everything from the sprocket and run it to see if the motor turns.
If the drag chains and bearings weren't beautifully cleaned up and lubed before it was put away, you will have problems. Bad bearing or locked up drag chain will overload the motor.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

things brand new last year cleaned and put away garage kept i can spin the thing by hand easily no problems. I'm gonna try what you and fisher said and see if the motor turns hooked up directly to power pack. If i get nothing then we know motor is bad.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Should be warrantee if new last season, I'd let them play with it.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i'm hoping i can tell them the problem and just bring the motor in for a swap not the entire spreader.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I go through this pretty much every year with mine. You put it away in the spring and think it is all clean but when you put it back on the truck next winter it won't work. First I would check all your electrical connections then I would unplug the unit from the truck and use a monkey wrench to turn the shaft going into the gear box. With the spinner assembly off, look for the big sprocket. There is a rather large shaft that from the big sprocket to the gear box. Put a pipe wrench on that shaft and turn it. Does it turn freely? Usually turning mine with the pipe wrench will free up all rusty stuff that set in over the off season then the electric motor will have enough power to run the unit.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

i'm gonna try today. I can spin the chain that goes from the electric motor to the conveyor no problem by hand and it spins the conveyor. I'm gonna unhook it today and see if the motor runs when its completely off one last time with nothing hooked to it. If it doesn't run hooked up to a jumper pack its got a problem and was told i can warranty it. Unit it brand new barely any hours and garaged all the connections are clean and like new i checked them. 

thanks for the pointers if your solution and the motor direct power test fail its off to the fisher dealer.


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't think I would mess with trying to run the motor off a jumper. If you say all connections are clean and the drag chain moves when you turn the big sprocket, I would let the dealer mess with it under warranty. good luck


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

motor doesn't spin nice and freely something is sticking inside did get it to run for a second but then next attempt locked up again. goign to the dealer thanks for the pointers they'll either take it apart and clean it or i'll get a new motor.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If they get you a new one ask for the old one and get it rebuilt for your shelf.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

good idea if they go that route i'll try and get it to rebuild don't know if they'd give it to me or i'd have to try and buy it from them if they want the core. Got a feeling it just needs to be opened up and cleaned getting stuck in one spot making it to hard to turn thus causing the 3 beep error.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

was able to warranty it for a new one this week. When we opened up the side to take the leads off they were hooked in the wrong spots from the factory. *********** cable was hooked to first terminal labeled negative and the black ground wire was hooked to the 2nd terminal labeled positive. Are these motors the ones where it doesn't matter what terminal you hook up to so long as one is ground and one is power? I ask as the spreader did work even with this backwards labeled wiring.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

yes, if you hook it up wrong your spreader will run backwards. Check the mottor direction before commiting.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

will do they had it wired backwards to whats labeled on the actual motor maybe its supposed to be like that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine was the same pos to neg/neg to pos.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

must be a generic motor and has to be wired backwards to get the proper directional spin i'm just triple checking don't want to burn something out and f up my warranty or cause more problems.


----------



## Ziob34 (Oct 12, 2005)

supposed to be wired backwards fisher and dealer confirmed good to know now most people would just follow the labeling and it would be wired wrong.


----------

